# Electric yellow only using 1 pectoral fin



## yeroc1982 (Feb 3, 2009)

Noticed one of my yellows only swimming using one pectoral fin. Not 100% of the time, but most. Should I be worried?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

It may have a slight injury form either tank mates or bumping a rock. As long as it doesn't show redness at the base of the fin and the fish is acting perfectly normal otherwise, it is nothing to worry about. In my tank of Mbuna (about 18 fish in 4 breeding groups) there is usually one that is showing that at any one time. It should heal on its own.


----------

